# Laptop hangs with hard disk work

## patrikas

Hi,

On my old laptop (Thinkpad G40) I noticed one weird issue that sometimes, mostly after resuming from stand-by machine just hangs. I hear a lot of crackling from hard drive at that time and machine becomes unresponsive, only thing I can do is to move Xorg pointer so I have to force it to reboot. I am using ext3 filesystem. I found this from logs:

```

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3214.959988] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3214.959998] hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=77578544, sec

tor=77578544

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3214.960012] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xc8

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.016924] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.016933] hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=77578544, sec

tor=77578544

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.016947] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xc8

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.102316] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.102324] hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=77578544, sec

tor=77578544

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.102337] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xc8

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.159251] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.159258] hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=77578544, sec

tor=77578544

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.159272] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xc8

Feb 13 10:17:47 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.159277] hda: DMA disabled

Feb 13 10:17:48 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.209033] ide0: reset: success

Feb 13 10:17:48 Thinkpad kernel: [ 3215.301587] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest

 Error }

```

This is just before I reboot. Could it be bad sectors ? What should I do next ?

----------

## cach0rr0

dunno, but from the look of things you're using the old CONFIG_IDE driver set (denoted by hda instead of sda) instead of the recommended CONFIG_ATA

You roll your own kernel, or use genkernel? Not saying this is ultimately going to be the silver bullet, don't understand the error enough to comment, but did notice that one piece that's worth pointing out.

----------

## patrikas

I have both compiled, will try to deselect IDE section if that helps, but Parallel ATA driver is marked as experimental. Thanks for pointing that.

----------

## eccerr0r

The logfiles do indicate it couldn't read (access) LBA sector 77578544 because the metadata on the disk couldn't be found.  You could try overwriting the sector to see if it will remap but getting a recent backup ready is probably the best thing to do right away.

----------

